# Infedeltà coniugale: anche su internet c’è addebito



## Eratò (17 Luglio 2016)

*Infedeltà coniugale: anche su internet c’è addebito*

La relazione platonica instaurata tramite chat su Facebook o altro social network è fonte di responsabilità, salvo che la coppia fosse già in crisi.


Tradire su internet è come tradire fisicamente: è infatti considerata infedeltà coniugale la relazione intrattenuta dal marito o dalla moglie su chat o su Facebook, con un’altra persona, con la quale sia chiaro il desiderio fisico e/o l’innamoramento. Così, anche in questi casi, per il coniuge traditore scatta l’addebito salvo che questi riesca a dimostrare che il rapporto matrimoniale era già in crisi. A dirlo è la Cassazione con una sentenza di questa mattina.


La relazione platonica su internet
Più volte la giurisprudenza si è pronunciata sulla possibilità di dichiarare la responsabilità per il fallimento del matrimonio (cosiddetto addebito) nei confronti del coniuge che intrattenga una relazione platonica su internet. E tutte le volte in cui il rapporto telematico travalichi la semplice “amicizia virtuale”, sconfinando nel desiderio carnale o, comunque, in un legame sentimentale, non vi sono dubbi: per i giudici questo basta per essere dichiarati colpevoli della violazione dell’obbligo di fedeltà.

Ma chi intrattiene flirt virtuali può contare sulla “non punibilità” della sua azione se riesce a dimostrare che la vera causa della rottura del matrimonio non è stata la sua relazione su internet, ma essa va ricercata in situazioni pregresse, che già avevano sgretolato l’unità familiare. Insomma, basta la prova che la vita di coppia fosse già compromessa per non subire l’addebito.



In poche parole per gli Ermellini solo un rapporto tanto forte da ledere l’unione matrimoniale può essere causa di addebito.



Non è infatti sufficiente, scrive a chiare lettere la Suprema corte, la sola violazione del dovere di fedeltà, ma occorre verificare se tale violazione sia stata la vera causa della crisi coniugale oppure se essa sia intervenuta quando era già maturata una situazione di intollerabilità della convivenza.





La prova della relazione via internet
La sentenza della Cassazione si “sposa” benissimo con quella, anch’essa recente, emessa dal Tribunale di Roma secondo la quale si possono utilizzare come prove dell’altrui tradimento anche i messaggini e le chat segrete, carpite di nascosto dal telefono del coniuge: non conta che ciò sia avvenuto in violazione della privacy.

La Legge per tutti
Infedeltà coniugale: anche su internet c’è addebito
Autore: Redazione14/07/2016


Infedeltà coniugale: anche su internet c’è addebito

La relazione platonica instaurata tramite chat su Facebook o altro social network è fonte di responsabilità, salvo che la coppia fosse già in crisi.


Tradire su internet è come tradire fisicamente: è infatti considerata infedeltà coniugale la relazione intrattenuta dal marito o dalla moglie su chat o su Facebook, con un’altra persona, con la quale sia chiaro il desiderio fisico e/o l’innamoramento. Così, anche in questi casi, per il coniuge traditore scatta l’addebito salvo che questi riesca a dimostrare che il rapporto matrimoniale era già in crisi. A dirlo è la Cassazione con una sentenza di questa mattina [1].







La relazione platonica su internet
Più volte la giurisprudenza si è pronunciata sulla possibilità di dichiarare la responsabilità per il fallimento del matrimonio (cosiddetto addebito) nei confronti del coniuge che intrattenga una relazione platonica su internet. E tutte le volte in cui il rapporto telematico travalichi la semplice “amicizia virtuale”, sconfinando nel desiderio carnale o, comunque, in un legame sentimentale, non vi sono dubbi: per i giudici questo basta per essere dichiarati colpevoli della violazione dell’obbligo di fedeltà.

Ma chi intrattiene flirt virtuali può contare sulla “non punibilità” della sua azione se riesce a dimostrare che la vera causa della rottura del matrimonio non è stata la sua relazione su internet, ma essa va ricercata in situazioni pregresse, che già avevano sgretolato l’unità familiare. Insomma, basta la prova che la vita di coppia fosse già compromessa per non subire l’addebito.



In poche parole per gli Ermellini solo un rapporto tanto forte da ledere l’unione matrimoniale può essere causa di addebito.



Non è infatti sufficiente, scrive a chiare lettere la Suprema corte, la sola violazione del dovere di fedeltà, ma occorre verificare se tale violazione sia stata la vera causa della crisi coniugale oppure se essa sia intervenuta quando era già maturata una situazione di intollerabilità della convivenza.





La prova della relazione via internet
La sentenza della Cassazione si “sposa” benissimo con quella, anch’essa recente, emessa dal Tribunale di Roma secondo la quale si possono utilizzare come prove dell’altrui tradimento anche i messaggini e le chat segrete, carpite di nascosto dal telefono del coniuge: non conta che ciò sia avvenuto in violazione della privacy.





LA SENTENZA

Corte di Cassazione, sez. VI Civile – 1, ordinanza 9 maggio – 14 luglio 2016, n. 14414
Presidente Ragonesi – Relatore Bisogni

Rilevato che in data 24 febbraio 2016 è stata depositata relazione ex art. 380 bis c.p. c. che qui si riporta

Rilevato che:

1- Il Tribunale di Civitavecchia, con sentenza del 30 marzo 2012, su domanda proposta da C.S. nei confronti del marito E.G., ha pronunciato la separazione personale dei coniugi, ha respinto la domanda di addebito proposta dal G. e ha posto a carico dello stesso un assegno di e 300,00 mensili per il mantenimento della moglie e di £ 500,00 mensili per ciascuno dei due figli, oltre al 504 delle spese mediche, scolastiche e ludico-sportive. Il  Tribunale ha rilevato una forte disparità tra le condizioni economiche delle parti a favore del G. in quanto l’entità dei ricavi e delle risultanze dei conti bancari depositati nel primo grado attestava una forte Sottovalutazione del suo reddito dichiarato.
2- Ha proposto appello E.G. chiedendo che la Corte addebitasse la separazione alla moglie per aver la S. intrapreso una relazione, via Internet, con un altro uomo, accertasse l’attività lavorativa “in nero” della moglie e le revocasse l’assegna per il mantenimento, riducendo quello dei figli ad € 400,00 ciascuno. Ha chiesto altresì la revoca del sequestro dell’Immobile di sua proprietà disposto nel corso dell’istruttoria.
3- Si è costituita in giudizio C.S. chiedendo che la Corte rigettasse l’appello principale e, accogliendo quello incidentale, disponesse che il G. corrisponda la somma di £ 900,00 mensili per il proprio mantenimento, la somma di € 1.200,00 per il mantenimento dei figli e il 70% delle spese straordinarie.
4- La Corte di appello di Roma, con sentenza n. 6572/2014, ha rigettato l’appello principale e ha accolto parzialmente l’appello incidentale, disponendo che il G. corrisponda per il mantenimento della moglie l’importo di € 500,00 e ponendo a suo carico le spese straordinarie nella misura del 70L ha rigettato nel resta l’appello incidentale.
5- Ricorre per Cassazione E. G. deducendo due motivi di impugnazione: a) rigetto istanze istruttorie circa la causa di separazione- erronea e contraddittoria motivazione; b) erronea a contraddittoria motivazione circa il mantenimento della S. e dei figli.
6- Si difende con controricorso C.S..

Ritenuto che

7- Per quanto riguarda il primo motivo si rileva che la Corte distrettuale non ha ammessa le prove testimoniali richieste dal ricorrente in quanto ha ritenuto che la dimostrazione della relazione via internet della signora S. non sarebbe stato comunque un fatto giustificativo dell’addebito della separazione in assenza di una prova sull’efficienza causale di tale fatto rispetto alla crisi dell’unione coniugale. Tale ratio decidendi è conforme alla giurisprudenza di legittimità che ha più volte precisato come “Ai fini della pronuncia di addebito, non è sufficiente la sola violazione dei doveri previsti a carico dei coniugi dall’art. 143 c.c., ma occorre verificare se tale violazione abbia assunto efficacia causale nella determinazione della crisi coniugale ovvero se essa sia intervenuta quando era già maturata una situazione di intollerabilità della convivenza” (Cass. sez. I, 27.01.2014 N. 1596). Dalla lettura della motivazione risulta che la Corte di appello abbia vagliata la presunta relazione virtuale della signora S., ma abbia ritenuto che il suo comportamento sia intervenuto quando era già maturata una situazione di intollerabilità della convivenza, dovuta anche ad episodi di violenza posti in essere dal marito e documentati da certificati medici. Sulla base di queste valutazioni la Corte di merito ha escluso pertanto che il fallimento dell’unione coniugale sia addebitale ad un comportamento specifico della moglie, ritenendolo invece riferibile a reciproche difficoltà nel rapporto tra i due coniugi risalenti nel tempo.
8- Per quanto riguarda il secondo motivo di ricorso, il ricorrente ritiene che la Corte non motivi la conferma dell’assegno per i figli e l’aumento dello stesso per la S.. Il motivo è infondato. La Corte ha vagliato le situazioni economiche dei due coniugi, ravvisando una grande disparità. Ha valutato Inoltre negativamente il comportamento processuale del G. che ha omesso di presentare la denuncia dei redditi dell’anno 2014 e non ha ammesso la prova testimoniale circa l’attività lavorativa non dichiarata dalla S. in quanto smentita dalle risultanze documentali.
9- Sussistono pertanto i presupposti per la trattazione della controversia in camera di consiglio e se l’impostazione della presente relazione verrà condivisa dal Collegio per il rigetto del ricorso.
La Corte condivide la relazione sopra riportata e pertanto ritiene che il ricorso debba essere respinto con condanna del ricorrente alle spese del giudizio di cassazione.

P.Q.M.

La Corte rigetta il ricorso. Condanna il ricorrente al pagamento delle spese del giudizio di cassazione liquidate in complessivi euro 2.100 di cui 100 per spese. Dispone che in caso di diffusione del presente provvedimento siano omesse le generalità e gli altri dati identificativi a norma dell’art. 52 del decreto legislativo n. 196/2003.
Ai sensi dell’art. 13 comma 1 quater del D.P.R. n. 115 del 2002 dà atto della sussistenza dei presupposti per il versamento, da parte del ricorrente, dell’ulteriore importo a titolo di contributo unificato pari a quello dovuto per il ricorso principale, a norma dell’art. 13, comma 1 bis, dello stesso articolo 13.

http://www.laleggepertutti.it/126343_infedelta-coniugale-anche-su-internet-ce-addebito


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2016)

Vale per qualsiasi relazione. 
Se i coniugi apparivano già in rotta prima del tradimento.

Però non ho mai approfondito. Interessa chi ha un ex facoltoso.


----------



## Martoriato (17 Luglio 2016)

Si vabbe',il solito cumulo di parole inutili che sforna la cassazione,come la storia del 2015 che se la moglie e' giovane e senza figli decade il mantenimento,eppure io sto ancora pagando. 
Poi non ho mai capito una cosa : chi e come si valuterebbe che il matrimonio era in crisi prima del tradimento ? Dai fiumi di inchiostro degli avvocati che ovviamente fanno l'interesse dei clienti che altro non fanno che dire il contrario l'uno dell'altro ? Ma siamo seri dai...questa roba della cassazione fa ridere. Anche la questione del divorzio breve alla fine si e' rivelata una presa in giro....


----------



## perplesso (17 Luglio 2016)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Si vabbe',il solito cumulo di parole inutili che sforna la cassazione,come la storia del 2015 che se la moglie e' giovane e senza figli decade il mantenimento,eppure io sto ancora pagando.
> Poi non ho mai capito una cosa : chi e come si valuterebbe che il matrimonio era in crisi ? Dai fiumi di inchiostro degli avvocati che ovviamente fanno l'interesse dei clienti e smontano le cose l'uno con l'altro ? Ma siamo seri dai...questa roba della cassazione fa ridere. Anche la questione del divorzio breve alla fine si e' rivelata una presa in giro...


nel senso che le tempistiche non si sono nei fatti ridotte?    però il tuo caso non è una consensuale....o mi sono perso dei passaggi?


----------



## Martoriato (17 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> nel senso che le tempistiche non si sono nei fatti ridotte?    però il tuo caso non è una consensuale....o mi sono perso dei passaggi?


La mia infatti non e' una consensuale ma anche con la giudiziale sarebbe dovuto essere un anno,invece adesso sono in ballo da un anno e mezzo e non sono nemmeno a meta'..


----------



## perplesso (17 Luglio 2016)

Tieni lo stesso presente che la Cassazione è giudice della legittimità più che del merito.

decidere quando un matrimonio è messo in crisi da una relazione virtuale e quando no è una cosa che devi vedere caso per caso, dubito si possa andare per precedenti giurisprudenziali.


----------



## Martoriato (17 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> Tieni lo stesso presente che la Cassazione è giudice della legittimità più che del merito.
> 
> decidere quando un matrimonio è messo in crisi da una relazione virtuale e quando no è una cosa che devi vedere *caso per caso*, dubito si possa andare per precedenti giurisprudenziali.


Ma infatti io non capisco chi si esalta per queste cose della Cassazione,io ormai non le leggo nemmeno piu' perche' passo dall'esaltarmi alla depressione,con il mio avvocato che mi guarda come a dire " povero illuso..". Si,forse qualcosa cambiera',ci mettera' 40 anni a diventare legge ma succedera'.


----------



## perplesso (17 Luglio 2016)

boh io non credo ci sia un'esaltazione o almeno io non la vedo.

se ne parla proprio perchè è assodato da anni ed anni che possono nascere relazioni anche così.    quindi se ne valuta la ricaduta sulla vita reale di una coppia.


----------



## Martoriato (17 Luglio 2016)

No nel senso che in giro per i forum la gente si esalta perche' l'anno scorso secondo l'ennesimo farfugliare della Cassazione sarebbe caduta la questione del mantenimento alla ex moglie giovane e senza figli oppure se la stessa si rifa' una vita con un altro compagno,tutti a tirare i fuochi d'artificio ma in realta' cambia poco. 
Come ho detto anche se mia moglie da aprile gira con un auto aziendale da 40K euro nuova di pacca ( azienda del padre) io il mantenimento lo sto ancora pagando. A ottobre faro' ricorso per farmelo abbassare o eliminare anche perche' ho avuto un figlio e mi sono fatto mettere a part time,ma non credo che questa si fara' trovare impreparata e mi aspetto un altrettanto ricorso da parte sua per smontare la cosa. Per farla breve come gia' accennavi si guarda al singolo caso,ma vedrai che non sara' cosi' automatico per me smettere di versare il mantenimento,tutto sta al giudice,come sempre.


----------



## Ecate (18 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vale per qualsiasi relazione.
> Se i coniugi apparivano già in rotta prima del tradimento.
> 
> Però non ho mai approfondito. Interessa chi ha un ex facoltoso.


Il quale generalmente ha i mezzi per pagare l'avvocato potente per dimostrare il contrario


----------



## ologramma (18 Luglio 2016)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Si vabbe',il solito cumulo di parole inutili che sforna la cassazione,come la storia del 2015 che se la moglie e' giovane e senza figli decade il mantenimento,eppure io sto ancora pagando.
> Poi non ho mai capito una cosa : chi e come si valuterebbe che il matrimonio era in crisi prima del tradimento ? Dai fiumi di inchiostro degli avvocati che ovviamente fanno l'interesse dei clienti che altro non fanno che dire il contrario l'uno dell'altro ? Ma siamo seri dai...questa roba della cassazione fa ridere. Anche la questione del divorzio breve alla fine si e' rivelata una presa in giro....


quello che dici si potrebbe attuare a molte situazioni della vita di tutti i giorni e anche in vari campi basta fare leggi poi i giudici nelle sentenze le interpretano cioè fanno come gli pare , quindi di leggi ce ne sono troppo e trppe articolate quindi danno modo di trovare scappatoie.
Pensa che stronzate e come ci complicano la vita , ma poche parole no:mexican: ma buone :up:


----------



## Martoriato (18 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Il quale generalmente ha i mezzi per pagare l'avvocato potente per dimostrare il contrario


Ma infatti io faro' cosi,i miei soldi prima di darli a quella poverina li do all'avvocato...


----------



## Ecate (18 Luglio 2016)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Ma infatti io faro' cosi,i miei soldi prima di darli a quella poverina li do all'avvocato...


Fai bene i conti e controlla sempre quali sono le tue priorità... Senza dimenticare che perdere meno soldi possibile non sempre è cercare di darne il meno possibile alla ex. Su questo equivoco gli avvocati si comprano le seconde e terze case.


----------



## Eratò (18 Luglio 2016)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Ma infatti io non capisco chi si esalta per queste cose della Cassazione,io ormai non le leggo nemmeno piu' perche' passo dall'esaltarmi alla depressione,con il mio avvocato che mi guarda come a dire " povero illuso..". Si,forse qualcosa cambiera',ci mettera' 40 anni a diventare legge ma succedera'.


Martoriato lo scopo di pubblicare questo 3d non era "esaltarsi"...Io mi son sempre chiesta anche in base ad alcune storie raccontate qui,come si ponesse la legge riguardo ai tradimenti anche solo "virtuali" vista anche la diffusione d'uso dei social network.Mi ha incuriosita come articolo e l'ho postato...Questo è tutto.


----------



## Martoriato (18 Luglio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Martoriato lo scopo di pubblicare questo 3d non era "esaltarsi"...Io mi son sempre chiesta anche in base ad alcune storie raccontate qui,come si ponesse la legge riguardo ai tradimenti anche solo "virtuali" vista anche la diffusione d'uso dei social network.Mi ha incuriosita come articolo e l'ho postato...Questo è tutto.


No ci mancherebbe,nessuno qui si esalta,ma su altri forum ho visto anche solo "virtualmente" certe persone fare i salti di gioia per notizie simili quando non c'e' assolutamente nulla di nuovo o particolarmente esaltante :up:


----------



## Foglia (18 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Il quale generalmente ha i mezzi per pagare l'avvocato potente per dimostrare il contrario


Non pensare che l'avvocato"potente" possa tanto E' una visione distorta della realtà processuale.Non è la potenza a rilevare, ma la competenza. Con le dovute eccezioni, certo. Ma che non riguardano i casi di routine.


----------



## Foglia (18 Luglio 2016)

A me comunque sentire parlare di infedeltà virtuale viene l'orticaria...   

Che allora il prossimo step sarà quello di leggere nel pensiero....


----------



## Ecate (18 Luglio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non pensare che l'avvocato"potente" possa tanto E' una visione distorta della realtà processuale.Non è la potenza a rilevare, ma la competenza. Con le dovute eccezioni, certo. Ma che non riguardano i casi di routine.


Non so se sia la potenza o la competenza a rendere potenti, ma ci sono nomi che fanno sempre il loro bell'effetto.


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Non so se sia la potenza o la competenza a rendere potenti, ma ci sono nomi che fanno sempre il loro bell'effetto.


chiamansi ammanicature, in quel caso.      essere difesi da un certo avvocato conta non per una sorta di timor panico che il medesimo incuterebbe, ma perchè conosce i giudici.    personalmente o psicologicamente.


----------



## Foglia (18 Luglio 2016)

Avete un'idea un po' distorta della realtà processuale. Intendo nell'ambito di "normalissime" separazioni. 

Lasciatevelo dire


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Avete un'idea un po' distorta della realtà processuale. Intendo nell'ambito di "normalissime" separazioni.
> 
> Lasciatevelo dire


nell'ambito delle normalissime separazioni può darsi, non ho avuto modo di verificare.   nell'ambito penale, per quel che ho visto e vissuto, c'erano avvocati visti con maggior favore ed altri con maggiore livore da parte dei giudici.

e questo ha inciso talvolta, specialmente nei processi dove rivelavava la componente testimoniale su quella documentale.


----------



## Foglia (18 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> nell'ambito delle normalissime separazioni può darsi, non ho avuto modo di verificare.   nell'ambito penale, per quel che ho visto e vissuto, c'erano avvocati visti con maggior favore ed altri con maggiore livore da parte dei giudici.
> 
> e questo ha inciso talvolta, specialmente nei processi dove rivelavava la componente testimoniale su quella documentale.


Eccettuati determinati ambiti - come ad esempio quello fallimentare - il potere all'avvocato non lo danno i giudici.

Ma esclusivamente i clienti.


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eccettuati determinati ambiti - come ad esempio quello fallimentare - il potere all'avvocato non lo danno i giudici.
> 
> Ma esclusivamente i clienti.


appunto, in determinati ambiti.   tu hai riscontrato la cosa nel campo fallimentare, io ho notato una evidente differenza di considerazione tra avvocato ed avvocato nell'ambito penale, può anche essere che sia una cosa che vale solo a Parma e Spezia, ma mi pare improbabile.....


----------



## Ecate (18 Luglio 2016)

Esistono dei nomi tali da incutere timore reverenziale in tutti gli ambiti.
Se l'ex moglie si impegna Raul Bova piangerà lacrime di coccodrillo molto più di Buffon.


----------



## Foglia (18 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> appunto, in determinati ambiti.   tu hai riscontrato la cosa nel campo fallimentare, io ho notato una evidente differenza di considerazione tra avvocato ed avvocato nell'ambito penale, può anche essere che sia una cosa che vale solo a Parma e Spezia, ma mi pare improbabile.....


No. E' probabile che possa essere appannaggio delle piccole realtà. Nel mio tribunale, eccettuato qualche ambito, e' proprio impensabile. Non credere comunque che gli avvocati siano avvezzi a pagare i giudici. I quali ultimi - con questa premessa - hanno più interesse a difendere la propria professionalità che non ad alimentare simpatie. Poi oh... Sono esseri umani. Ma il marcio che voi sottintendete c'è solo dove c'è la ciccia. Non in una normale separazione tra persone normali. Pure perché poi esiste l'appello.


----------



## Foglia (18 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Esistono dei nomi tali da incutere timore reverenziale in tutti gli ambiti.
> Se l'ex moglie si impegna Raul Bova piangerà lacrime di coccodrillo molto più di Buffon.


Molto di quel che dici fa parte delle leggende 

Non tutto: Il caso che citi ha tanta ciccia. Perciò tutto può essere.


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> No. E' probabile che possa essere appannaggio delle piccole realtà. Nel mio tribunale, eccettuato qualche ambito, e' proprio impensabile. Non credere comunque che gli avvocati siano avvezzi a pagare i giudici. I quali ultimi - con questa premessa - hanno più interesse a difendere la propria professionalità che non ad alimentare simpatie. Poi oh... Sono esseri umani. Ma il marcio che voi sottintendete c'è solo dove c'è la ciccia. Non in una normale separazione tra persone normali. Pure perché poi esiste l'appello.


attenzione, non parlo di episodi di corruzione.    parlo proprio di ascendenza e considerazione.

ci ho lavorato in una procura, ricordo bene i discorsi che si facevano nei corridoi.      che poi la considerazione fosse dovuta ad una riconosciuta capacità professionale a volte non è in dubbio.   altre volte la stima era dovuta al fatto che l'avvocato in questione fosse della medesima idea del giudice in altri ambiti.

perchè, come hai detto anche tu, siamo esseri umani.


----------



## Ecate (18 Luglio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> No. E' probabile che possa essere appannaggio delle piccole realtà. Nel mio tribunale, eccettuato qualche ambito, e' proprio impensabile. Non credere comunque che gli avvocati siano avvezzi a pagare i giudici. I quali ultimi - con questa premessa - hanno più interesse a difendere la propria professionalità che non ad alimentare simpatie. Poi oh... Sono esseri umani. Ma il marcio che voi sottintendete c'è solo dove c'è la ciccia. Non in una normale separazione tra persone normali. Pure perché poi esiste l'appello.


Io non penso proprio che gli avvocati che intendo io paghino i giudici. 
Di quella che tu chiami ciccia :unhappy: si parlava.
Il "marcio" fa parte del timore reverenziale e ai legami preesistenti tra persone potenti.


----------



## brenin (18 Luglio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eccettuati determinati ambiti - come ad esempio quello *fallimentare* - il potere all'avvocato non lo danno i giudici.
> 
> Ma esclusivamente i clienti.


Breve Ot per chiederti, se posso, un tuo parere sul concordato con continuità aziendale .... ho purtroppo letto sentenze di ammissioni che mi hanno lasciato stupefatto.....


----------



## Foglia (18 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> attenzione, non parlo di episodi di corruzione.    parlo proprio di ascendenza e considerazione.
> 
> ci ho lavorato in una procura, ricordo bene i discorsi che si facevano nei corridoi.      che poi la considerazione fosse dovuta ad una riconosciuta capacità professionale a volte non è in dubbio.   altre volte la stima era dovuta al fatto che l'avvocato in questione fosse della medesima idea del giudice in altri ambiti.
> 
> perchè, come hai detto anche tu, siamo esseri umani.


Certamente la competenza più volte riconosciuta sul campo aiuta. Ricorda comunque che il ruolo di un avvocato competente e' difendere nel migliore dei modi. Non vincere. E questo ben lo sanno avvocati e giudici. Sennò si alimentano leggende non rispondenti al vero


----------



## Foglia (18 Luglio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Breve Ot per chiederti, se posso, un tuo parere sul concordato con continuità aziendale .... ho purtroppo letto sentenze di ammissioni che mi hanno lasciato stupefatto.....



Non so... Che ti posso dire? 

In un sistema che funziona il fallimento dovrebbe essere l'estrema ratio....


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Certamente la competenza più volte riconosciuta sul campo aiuta. Ricorda comunque che il ruolo di un avvocato competente e' difendere nel migliore dei modi. Non vincere. E questo ben lo sanno avvocati e giudici. Sennò si alimentano leggende non rispondenti al vero


questo in teoria.    sai benissimo che nella realtà che se non vinci mai, alla lunga nessuno ti cerca.

l'importante è che un buon avvocato dica chiaramente al cliente che possibilità ci sono di vincere o meno.


----------



## Foglia (18 Luglio 2016)

Vincere a volte e' evitare di perdere. O perdere meno di quel che si sarebbe potuto perdere. O costruire un rapporto su basi sicure, in modo che si, se per caso finisci in tribunale, hai ragionevoli certezze sul buon esito della causa. I clienti " giusti" (non la sciura Maria che ha l'infiltrazione sul soffitto) lo sanno bene.

Il resto e' fuffa


----------



## kikko64 (18 Luglio 2016)

Martoriato ha detto:


> La mia infatti non e' una consensuale ma anche con la giudiziale sarebbe dovuto essere un anno,invece adesso sono in ballo da un anno e mezzo e non sono nemmeno a meta'..


Visto che mi sto avviando verso una giudiziale la cosa mi demoralizza non poco ...


----------



## Piperita (18 Luglio 2016)

Visto e considerato che tradire su internet è come tradire sul serio non vedo perché non si debba passare subito alla realtà, si eviterebbero tante inutili sofferenze da parte di poveri cristi che vorrebbero ma non lo fanno per rispetto del partner


----------



## Buscopann (18 Luglio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> La relazione platonica instaurata tramite chat su Facebook o altro social network è fonte di responsabilità, salvo che la coppia fosse già in crisi.
> 
> 
> Tradire su internet è come tradire fisicamente: è infatti considerata infedeltà coniugale la relazione intrattenuta dal marito o dalla moglie su chat o su Facebook, con un’altra persona, con la quale sia chiaro il desiderio fisico e/o l’innamoramento. Così, anche in questi casi, per il coniuge traditore scatta l’addebito salvo che questi riesca a dimostrare che il rapporto matrimoniale era già in crisi. A dirlo è la Cassazione con una sentenza di questa mattina.
> ...


E mò come farà il micione? 

Buscopann


----------



## drusilla (18 Luglio 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Visto e considerato che tradire su internet è come tradire sul serio non vedo perché non si debba passare subito alla realtà, si eviterebbero tante inutili sofferenze da parte di poveri cristi che vorrebbero ma non lo fanno per rispetto del partner


Molte volte le relazioni virtualo esistono proprio perché sono virtuali e i protagonisti non sono ansiosi di tramutarle in reali. È il platonismo del nuovo millenio


----------



## Piperita (18 Luglio 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> Molte volte le relazioni virtualo esistono proprio perché sono virtuali e i protagonisti non sono ansiosi di tramutarle in reali. È il platonismo del nuovo millenio



Lo trovo carino e non fa male a nessuno quindi che ben venga


----------



## Martoriato (18 Luglio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Visto che mi sto avviando verso una giudiziale la cosa mi demoralizza non poco ...


Guarda,non te lo dico per esser un infame ma per essere onesto : meglio che ti prepari perche' non hai nemmeno idea di quello che ti aspetta. Forza e coraggio.


----------



## Martoriato (18 Luglio 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Visto e considerato che tradire su internet è come tradire sul serio non vedo perché non si debba passare subito alla realtà, si eviterebbero tante inutili sofferenze da parte di poveri cristi che vorrebbero ma non lo fanno per rispetto del partner


Perche' tradire su internet e' come farsi una pippa al posto di una vera trombata. Molte volte si ha bisogno di una semplice,sana ed onesta pippa,pazienza se si potrebbe trombare con la piu' fig@ del pianeta,una pippa e' semplice,veloce,fa il suo lavoro di servizio e non ti giudica ne chiede soldi.


----------



## Piperita (18 Luglio 2016)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Perche' tradire su internet e' come farsi una pippa al posto di una vera trombata. Molte volte si ha bisogno di una semplice,sana ed onesta pippa,pazienza se si potrebbe trombare con la piu' fig@ del pianeta,una pippa e' semplice,veloce,fa il suo lavoro di servizio e non ti giudica ne chiede soldi.



Se si preferisce la pippa alla scopata solo per paura di essere giudicati dagli altri, andiamo male.


----------

